# droplet



## droidz (Jan 3, 2011)

C&C welcome!


----------



## er111a (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty interesting, I like how I can see reflections within the drop


----------



## Laura2011 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one

Regards


----------



## yo13dawg (Jan 8, 2011)

Is this refraction photography? Is that just water used for the drop, or is it mixed with anything?


----------



## droidz (Jan 9, 2011)

yo13dawg said:


> Is this refraction photography? Is that just water used for the drop, or is it mixed with anything?



its water, but mixed with salt and cooled. basically, anything to increase surface tension to hold the stuff together


----------



## Polygon (Jan 9, 2011)

droidz said:


> yo13dawg said:
> 
> 
> > Is this refraction photography? Is that just water used for the drop, or is it mixed with anything?
> ...



Superb shot and a nice water drop. Have any more hints on how to get them more round like this?


----------



## droidz (Jan 9, 2011)

Polygon said:


> droidz said:
> 
> 
> > yo13dawg said:
> ...



thanks!
i used a syringe to get the droplet as small as possible. also, use a surface that the water wont adhere to, or it'll kind of flatten out. good surfaces would be anything waxy or slightly oily, like feathers, certain ribbons, leaves, flower pedals, and uhh... non stick cooking pan? not sure about the last one xD

its a lot of experimentation, basically


----------



## treezy (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats amazing! great job with the droplet


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 10, 2011)

LOVE IT!!! I struggle bad with macro!


----------

